# Sydney this weekend



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I was looking at Seabreeze today thinking that it's not looking bad at all. I wouldn't mind a crack at shelly beach if the forecast holds. Want to get me a salmon or a king or ...

I'm good for Sunday. Reece starts cricket on Saturday.

Also open to other suggestions, so long as they're polite


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Seabreeze does look OK. I might be able to get out this weekend. We'll see how things go. Just been out and bought a bilge pump, skin fittings and hose and should be rigging them up tomorrow. No more flooding of the SOT with this set up so should be able to go out to sea again :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm out. I'm heading down to the snow (or what's left of it) for a few days. Trip has been booked in for several months... heading down on Saturday and back next Thursday

Will be packing my spin rods and having a fish for a few trout as the snow looks pretty ordinary at the moment.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> good luck with the trout as well Davey G. From memory there seem to be a few ponds on the way to the snow just out side jindy that have thousands of trout in them - think the best bait would be chook pellets and don't get caught :twisted:


yes mate the trout farm on the way up to perisher is a fairly good chance of catching one. however they have fishing line/nets strung over the top of the ponds to prevent guys turning up after dark and throwing lures in (it actually used to happen). some of the trout in those ponds are absolute monsters - 3 foot long and around 20lb.

Hope the first paddle of the new yak goes to plan and you dont get the ceremonial dunking!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Early days yet, but the forecast on Seabreeze is getting better and better.

C'mon Gatesy. Take her for a spin on Saturday and come fishing on Sunday :twisted:


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Kraley - Put me down as a maybey @ this stage - the wifes away but still got a couple of juggling acts to do to be a definate. :lol: Besides looking at Hobies is bad for my bank balance and state of mind :wink: 
Phil.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Kraley/ Dave / Peril

I will be joining the days fishing.  The weather for Sat & Sunday seems to be excellent.  
Shelly beach is close to Toowoom Bay/ Killarney Vale?
Where are we meeting? What street? What time?
What fish are we going to target?

Regards


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Mr Kraley - I'm up for another trip on Sun... Got to work on Sat tho, Any more thoughts on launching? Shelly again? 
The forecast is looking good, I Spoke to JT and he was keen to come out for a morning fish.... 
Do u think his wifes blender can stand another batch of burley?? (considering he blunted the blades last time around) :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Game fisher said:


> Kraley/ Dave / Peril
> 
> I will be joining the days fishing.  The weather for Sat & Sunday seems to be excellent.
> Shelly beach is close to Toowoom Bay/ Killarney Vale?
> ...


GF, I think there are many Shelly Beaches (imagine that, a beach with shells!). This one is right next to Manly on Sydney's Northern Beaches. End of Fairy Bower Rd.

Still waiting for Kraley to make a call on what he's looking to do. However, conditions are looking good.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Done. The swell direction is forecast to be from the south so I'm very confident of a launch from Shelly Beach. Agree about keeping an eye on the conditions though.

I'll be jigging for slimies using a slug, to put a livie back down for kingies. The slug can also double for salmon if they surface. And I'll have a range of plastics (gulps) to send down for trevors or whatever else takes a fancy to them, and some other plastics to throw at salmon if they reject the slugs.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like a plan...
Wonder if we'll see Gatesy and the new machine??? :wink:

Pauly.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> It will all depend on the vibe i am getting on saturday


yes mate it's all about the vibe... 

good luck with that, and have fun boys.


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Kraley, Dave, Peril
Sorry Guys I'm out for this weekend - I'll have to take a raincheck. Domestic duties call - maybey I'll get an early paddle on the Dam before starting my ever growing list of things to get done this weekend.
:shock: 
Gatesy Good luck with the Vibe mate :wink: 
Have fun guys catch you soon
Phil


----------



## snowey (Nov 6, 2005)

Pauly 
Thanks for the invite today. I'm keen. 6.00am sunday morning at the Fairybower car park. I Look forward to meeting the team.

Mike


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Guys, by the simple expedient of promising an improbable amount of renovating on Saturday, I have a ticket of leave for Sunday morning, so I'll see you at dawn. Here's hoping the slimies are still at home.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

I am going to give the teamÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s get together a miss.   
I hope everyone catches a big one.   :twisted: :!:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nick (flump), please don't drop out. I'm scared to be alone with all those hobies. Bastards will probably steal my paddle then pedal off.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

See y'all at dawn.
Note to self: get up at 4am. Reminder to self: go to bed earlier.


----------

